Ask HN: Why do so many HN commentators speak of Bitcoin as a failure? - tomerbd
======
wu-ikkyu
BTC is primarily used as a speculative asset pinned to fiat currency ($)
rather than a viable medium of exchange. So it's value is intimately dependent
on the very thing it sought to obsolesce.

BTC also was supposed to eliminate the malevolent influence of adversarial
third parties (central banks) and yet BTC remains vulnerable to centralized
mining pool attacks and centralized exchanges.

